# (Somewhat) new 75g SA/CA community tank



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

My couple month old 75g aqueon tank set up, filtration is an AC110 and a marineland C220 canister, a fluval q1 and 1 q2 air pump for airation, and 2 cirulation pumps, (a aqueon 1250, I dont remember what the other was) lighting is a 48in beam works led, 80lbs of sand(black) two pieces of driftwood, limestone, and texas holey rock. tank mates include 1 short body GT female, 1 red devil (3in), 1 blood parrot, 1 threadfin acara, and 1 firemouth, My JD grew too aggressive and was given to a friend. Please comment on any thoughts. thank yall! ps, the gourami was only in there temporarily and did fine, and has been moved.


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

And I know some of the plants look a little cheap but Im currently in college and set a set up budget of about 750 and was pleased I was able to meet it.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would get the red devil a tank for its self, other than that it looks great


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

Yea I was thinking the same thing, he hasnt shown any aggression so far but I know they can get nasty, my buddy at the LFS said hed take him if need be. and thanks!


----------



## defbored_usd (Jul 19, 2012)

It's a nice tank. Watch that rd, at three inches his kill switch is almost ready to be turned on.


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, *** been trying to keep an eye on him, I guess the first sign of real aggression Ill trade him out for something. A question though, with the fish I have in there now, minus the RD, what else would be a good addition? I didnt want to get another green terror, figured they would get to big, I was thinking maybe another firemouth, or similar dwarf species? Bolivian ram possibly?


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

And I dont want to overcrowd either, my girlfriend has a hard time understanding why i cant have 20 fish in because its a 4ft tank lol.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

How bout a earth eater or a severum?


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

I was thinking severum, never really looked into earth eaters, arent they real similar to the threadfin I have?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

They are a little similar


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

also, these pictures arent very good, (I have an old phone) Ill try to post some with a little better quality when my girlfriend get home, her phones nicer than mine.


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

finally found some better pics from a while back


----------



## texan4life (Aug 17, 2013)

and im currently in the process of making to hinging top pieces out of 1/8 thick acrylic. will post pics of the process in a different thread, it was a little cheaper than the versa top, and gave me something to do.


----------

